# Grizzly dust collector 1 1/2 HP dual port $100



## nvladik (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't know the model, but picture is attached. Good deal?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd say yes, it is... You could always offer less though and try to get an even better deal

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, obviously test it out first:smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You'd have plenty o cash left over to swap over a Wynn canister. Looks like a winner to me...


----------



## nvladik (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I will deff test it out, as it's about 10 years old.

dbhost, won't have too much extra cash as this is all extra spending for me, for some reason I should shop vac would be enough.


----------

